# Water clarifier's that are shrimp and snail safe?



## Jag1980 (Aug 1, 2008)

I need my green water gone today!

I know that Algae-Fix is a major No No and can even kill your fish and shrimp.

What about Aquarium Pharmaceuticals products like Sparkling Clear or Accu-Clear water clarifier's?
Fish, Shrimp and Snail safe


----------



## jmontee (Feb 7, 2008)

I am not sure about those products but I would defenitely try to stay awayfrom chemicals as much as possible. If you can tell us about your tank and paramaters then we may be able to get to the bottom of why you have green water in the first place. There is also a sticky in the algae forum I beleive about using willow twigs in your water to help get rid of it.


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

The fastest way to get rid of Green water is a diatom filter. If you have a little more time a UV filter followed by big water changes works well also.


----------

